# How would I practice intonation?



## Hanspwnz

Been playing violin for 6 months, my teacher says that I have a good intonation, but it's not really all that great imo. I just got those tapes off some months ago, and often I'm not quite sure where to put my fingers on the board when I start. I'm almost always some milimeters off at the start (and when I play), particularly with my first finger, it's usually too high up the board (higher in pitch).

My teacher says that I should just practice scales, but what's the use when I'm not sure it's the correct tone?

What do you do to practice intonation? Any good tips for me?

Thanks


----------



## millionrainbows

Hanspwnz said:


> ...I'm not quite sure* where *to put my fingers on the board when I start. I'm almost always *some milimeters off *at the start (and when I play), particularly with my first finger, it's usually too high up the board (higher in pitch).


It's not measured in "millimeters." You're thinking visually when you say things like that. *Your ear measures pitch,* and your fingers follow that, like servants.

*Listen.*



Hanspwnz said:


> My teacher says that I should just practice scales, but what's the use when I'm not sure it's the correct tone?


Use the open string as a reference before placing the finger on that string. You should *hear *when you're off. The better your finger/brain connection gets, the more often you will be "on" the note.

But *you should always be able to hear it, right from the start,* if you have a good ear. Concentrate, concentrate, always strive.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

I completely agree with millionrainbows. But it would be _extremely_ helpful if you could have someone play the piano with you? Or if you can't, and are unsure of what the note sounds like play it on a piano or keyboard then correct and keep going.

Other than that, put the tape back on, after all, you haven't been playing long. The only thing to watch out for with that is sometimes it can slip, so be careful.


----------



## hreichgott

I'm not much of a string player but I believe the Suzuki intonation exercises (called tonalization in the books) may be helpful.
They use a lot of open strings for reference, and include listening for resonance.


----------



## RonP

I'm a double bass player, but here's a trick I learned that may or may not transfer to violin. Locate your harmonics and work from there. On a bass' G string (the highest), here's how the drill works:

Open - G
A - tune it with the D string (next adjoining string) - the two bowed together will yiled a nice double stop
B, C, D & E - there are harmonics at those notes. Also, you can compare the fingered D on the G string to the open D. 

Your highest string is E, so work from there. The bottom line is the harmonic provides a true reference point.


----------



## MichaelSolo

Practice open string - third finger first. Compare third finger with the lower open string. Practice not "placing" the finger on the string, but rather more like energetic "striking" the string with the finger - exactly at the (previously found) right place! Make sure the hand is relaxed, and at the right place at fingerboard. Practice until you can hit the right pitch at least 90% of the time. Then, do same for open string - first finger combination, then first - third finger.

In general, Schradiek excercises are invaluable for that. More so than the scales.


----------

